# Custom lure mold help



## dirtydawg75 (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't seem to track any more of these down so now am looking into maybe duplicating them. I talked to a shop online who custom makes molds but because of the shape (with the "fins" )they said couldn't custom make the mold. Any one have suggestions on where or how i can get this done? Or if i should just give up? lol.


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

dirtydawg75 said:


> I can't seem to track any more of these down so now am looking into maybe duplicating them. I talked to a shop online who custom makes molds but because of the shape (with the "fins" )they said couldn't custom make the mold. Any one have suggestions on where or how i can get this done? Or if i should just give up? lol.


If they made the lure in a mold, a mold CAN be made. I'd like to see more detailed pictures of the model, but if it's doable, I'll do it for you for the price of the mold making materials and shipping, PROVIDED it's not for commercial use. PM me if you're interested in talking.
After Closer inspection of the picture, I'm sure the Fin is an insert that gets cast into the molded lure. You'll have to become proficient with snips or find a source of inserts. It's all a matter of how badly you want them. I know I've seen similar molds and inserts for sale in the catalogs. Try Barlows.


Mike P


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't know how you are going to get the bladed peice but you can make a mold with plaster of paris.


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

hay dawg, helped my bro make a mold of a well known weight forward spinner. know someone in a machine shop? rough out the cavity oversized, then fill with hellspot or another puddy that will take the heat. press your lure between the two halves of the mold. hellspot was used to line runners in the steal mills so good luck there.you can mold the blade as a one piece lure. lol. "polecat"


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

peple of the perch said:


> I don't know how you are going to get the bladed peice but you can make a mold with plaster of paris.



If you have used plaster of paris before try the durhams rock hard putty to make the mold next time. In my experience it lasts much longer and is tougher than plaster of paris. I've also used gun bedding compound and found it the best of all but the durhams is much cheaper.


----------



## dirtydawg75 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for all your input guys! I think i got lucky, i rode along with a buddy to his taxidermist to get a fish mounted and we got to talking with the guy about lures and after showing it to him he said he could make a mold for us no problem, would actually be pretty easy. He makes his own lures all the time.And it looks like it'll be alot cheaper than i thought too.


----------

